# Been fishing St. Marks lately...



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Haven't posted in awhile, getting ALOT closer to acquiring my first bay boat and then property in the Panhandle.
Looking Forward!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the St. Mark's area. Nice catch you got there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering where you went.
Haven't seen you post in a while, I even went to your stats not long ago.

Nice fish, looks like you were fishing during the winter with all those clothes on.
Hope to see you here soon!!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes, Tom, the pictures are representative of quite a few trips I've taken over the past year to St Marks.
We've picked up quite a variety of fish there. From sea trout to sea bass in the same hole to lots of redfish, flounder, Spanish and the normal assortment of trash. Even got four good jumps from a nice tarpon hooked on trout gear, and picked up a snook next door in the Aucilla River. The pictures represent trips from late October and early March, plus April and June.
Good to hear from you too. I tried to phone and text you about a year ago but could not get through so I figured you changed your cell phone number.
For a long time, I was unable to get on this site as I couldn't remember my password, and every time I tried to apply for a new password I just got taken in circles and could not get in. So I couldn't even send you a p.m.
My dad had a stroke in July of 2016 and I immediately moved into the basement to take care of him. The doctor said I needed to take care of the four M's for him. Money, mobility, meals, and medicine. I added a 5th, feeding the mutts. I knew it was just a matter of time before something serious happened next.
On February 2nd he took a bad fall and fractured his pelvis and broke his shoulder. He spent a week in the hospital and three weeks and Rehab. Then we moved him into assisted living near our home so I was able to move back home in March. He passed a couple of weeks ago, less than 4 months from his fall.
It is now time for me to start living like I'm dying, as I'm hoping for another 15 or 20 good years. I turn 60 this year.
I hope to see you soon, and interact with the gang again more regularly now.
The Racquet Club condos on little Sabine Bay seem to be calling my name, but I may wind up anywhere between Apalachicola and Orange Beach. That will be my personal fish camp where I spend lots of time, but my wife and I are planning on also moving from the burbs to the Georgia countryside after we settle on a place in Florida.
Hence my motto, 'Looking Forward!'


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

WannaBay said:


> I tried to phone and text you about a year ago but could not get through so I figured you changed your cell phone number.
> '


My number is the same, since 1999, for the past 19 years.
I still have yours and sent a text message with mine to you.

Sorry to hear about your Dad.

The Racquet Club condos on little Sabine Bay, nice place.
We have a Grill night every Wednesday on Little Sabine, at The Shaka Bar.
About 30 show up, and everyone brings something to throw on the grill, and tell stories.


----------

